# Naked White Murder Suspect



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 28, 2019)

So, this is how yall try and arrest a man suspected of killing three people? Ole dude is literally jogging. I feel like Im watching a prank movie.


https://nypost.com/2019/08/27/see-it-naked-triple-homicide-suspect-leads-cops-on-wild-foot-chase/


----------



## Kanky (Aug 28, 2019)

@ the video. At one point the cop was running from the naked dude.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Aug 28, 2019)

If that’s not white privilege I don’t know what is! He killed people all the while they playing tag with him.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Aug 28, 2019)

I guess no tasers were available.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 28, 2019)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> If *that’s not white privilege I don’t know what is*! He killed people all the while they playing tag with him.



This!!!  @CarefreeinChicago


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 28, 2019)

Cop needs to be fired. What if he had killed that old man?


----------



## bellatiamarie (Aug 28, 2019)

Is the moon ready yet?  I don’t know how much longer I’ll be able to stay on planet earth with all these fools.

Armed officer running away from a murder suspect???  Just throw it away.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 28, 2019)

That mace didn't slow him because the cop was basically spraying into the air. What the heck was he afraid of?


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 29, 2019)

This man killed his Mama, his sister (or sis in law) and his 1 yr old nephew. ...But they playing tag with this idiot. The story is deep yall...the murderer is some baseball players brother hence the kid glove treatment.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 29, 2019)

discodumpling said:


> This man killed his Mama, his sister (or sis in law) and his 1 yr old nephew. ...But they playing tag with this idiot. The story is deep yall...the murderer is some baseball players brother hence the kid glove treatment.



That baseball player WAS in the MINOR leagues and the man killed the player’s wife who was his own sister. Give me a  break


----------



## janaq2003 (Aug 29, 2019)

They didnt shoot him for resisting arrest??


----------



## Laela (Aug 29, 2019)

If you play this song


...while you watch the "arresting video" again.. it'll all make some kinda sense


----------



## nyeredzi (Aug 30, 2019)

Laela said:


> If you play this song
> 
> 
> ...while you watch the "arresting video" again.. it'll all make some kinda sense


I want you to know that I literally pressed play for your embedded video, and while it played, went back to watch the other video, but put that other video on mute. I had such a good laugh  until i remembered that he killed people . also, watching him strangle the old man while the cop incompetently swatted at him was funny/tragic.


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 1, 2019)

Unreal with the Benny Hill soundtrack....


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Sep 3, 2019)

A few years ago, ex-military black male in an altered state was shot to death while naked and unarmed outside his home in front of neighbors. 

I think the cop got off with the I was in fear for my life. 

Neighbors said they no longer had trust in the police or 911 system. They expected an ambulance not a murder.


----------



## ava2 (Sep 3, 2019)

This scene is seriously only missing the Benny Hill soundtrack. 

Unreal.


----------



## Laela (Sep 3, 2019)

oh! DH and I had talked about that... I remember.. the guy was totally nekkid yet the cop shot him. That was not only a sad time but angry time for a lot of black folks... sometimes you wanna laugh, to keep from crying..._**sigh**

*****************_
There's a recent update on that story 


By: Associated Press
June 10, 2019

ATLANTA (AP) -- A federal judge has dismissed civil rights claims against a Georgia county after a police officer shot an unarmed, naked man.

Former DeKalb County officer Robert Olsen, who's white, killed 27-year-old Anthony Hill, a black veteran with bipolar disorder and post-traumatic stress disorder, in 2015.

Hill's family filed a civil rights lawsuit against Olsen and the county, claiming officials failed to provide adequate training for interacting with mentally ill people.

U.S. District Judge Timothy Batten ruled last week that DeKalb County's training on use of force and interactions with mentally ill people followed best law enforcement practices.

The claims against Olsen remain.

Hill was wandering around his apartment complex without clothes when a manager called 911. Olsen was dispatched to the scene and shot Hill shortly after arriving.



itsallaboutattitude said:


> A few years ago, ex-military black male in an altered state was shot to death while naked and unarmed outside his home in front of neighbors.
> 
> I think the cop got off with the I was in fear for my life.
> 
> Neighbors said they no longer had trust in the police or 911 system. They expected an ambulance not a murder.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Sep 4, 2019)

Enraging.



Laela said:


> oh! DH and I had talked about that... I remember.. the guy was totally nekkid yet the cop shot him. That was not only a sad time but angry time for a lot of black folks... sometimes you wanna laugh, to keep from crying..._**sigh**
> 
> *****************_
> There's a recent update on that story
> ...


----------



## Laela (Oct 9, 2019)

^^ This trail has been ongoing and the jury is still out on that particular case. Here's an update, for those interested:


NEWS
*Jury Still Out On Some Charges Against Former DeKalb Police Officer*
EMIL MOFFATT • OCT 8, 2019






Former DeKalb Police officer Robert Olsen is being tried in the fatal shooting of Anthony Hill in March 2015.
CREDIT BRANDON CAMP / AP FILE

_Updated at 5:56 p.m._

After three days of deliberations, a jury says it needs more time in the case of a former DeKalb County police officer charged with felony murder.

Robert “Chip” Olsen, who is white, fatally shot 26-year-old Anthony Hill, a black man, in 2015. Hill was an Air Force veteran, and his family said he was having a mental health crisis when police were called to his apartment complex.

Hill was naked and unarmed when he was shot by Olsen.

Before the jury went Monday afternoon, it sent a note to the judge saying it had reached unanimity on some of the charges, but not all.

On Tuesday morning it was discovered that jurors had not been provided with written copies of the instructions they were given orally last Friday. Judge LaTisha Dear Jackson deemed it an “inadvertent omission” and provided the instructions.

In particular, the jury asked for the instructions pertaining to the most serious charges against Olsen: felony murder and aggravated assault.

The jury will not meet on Wednesday in observance of Yom Kippur. Deliberations are expected to resume Thursday.

________________________________

There's drama in that courtroom... a black female judge as well.


----------



## Laela (Oct 9, 2019)

*No verdict yet in DeKalb police murder trial*
CONTINUING COVERAGE: DEKALB MURDER TRIAL 
Oct 04, 2019
By Christian Boone| Bill Rankin
*Jury will resume deliberations Monday*

Jurors deliberated about five hours Friday without reaching a verdict in the murder trial of ex-DeKalb County Police Officer Robert “Chip” Olsen.

*The 7-woman, 5-man panel will resume deliberations on Monday. *The jurors must decide whether Olsen had a reasonable fear for his safety when he fatally shot Afghanistan War veteran Anthony Hill, 26, on March 9, 2015. 

Hill, who had stopped taking medication for his mental illness, stripped naked outside his Chamblee apartment complex. Olsen arrived at the scene around 1 p.m., responding to three 911 calls from the manager of the complex. 

Jurors had some questions before they broke for the day. They returned to the courtroom to watch cellphone videos taken by onlookers at the scene before and after the shooting.

*The six-count indictment against Olsen, 57, includes two charges of felony murder.* If convicted of either count the former cop faces a sentence of life in prison. 

Before deliberations began, defense attorney Don Samuel accused prosecutor Lance Cross of engaging in “race-baiting” during his closing arguments on Thursday. Samuel asked Superior Court Judge LaTisha Dear Jackson to address it when she gave the jury her instructions.

During his passionate closing, Cross told jurors that they should talk about whether this incident would have happened in any other community.

“You put this in an affluent suburb, does it happen?” Cross asked. “I know this is the South and we’re supposed to be polite and there are things sometimes we don’t talk about in mixed company, right? Back in that room y’all need to talk about all this.”

Cross continued, “Because if your answer is, ‘No, it wouldn’t have happened. That’s somewhere else. Maybe at the Heights at Chamblee (apartments), but maybe not up in an affluent suburb.’ That tells you this is what: This is unreasonable. Because justice is the same everywhere. No matter where you live, no matter who you are.”

Cross was out of line when he said that, Samuel said.





Photo: Steve Schaefer


“It’s race-baiting,” the defense attorney said. “It really was. An affluent suburb is another way of saying had he been white it wouldn’t have happened. That’s really what that message was and it was inappropriate.”

In response, Cross denied the accusation. “What I was talking about was strictly socioeconomic,” he said. “I don’t equate the affluent suburbs only with white people.”

Dear Jackson declined to address the matter to the jury, even though she indicated she didn’t necessarily approve of Cross’s statements. But the defense failed to object to them at the time, she noted.

“I think there were some times where an objection would have been warranted and possibly sustained,” the judge said.

Hill was honorably discharged from the Air Force after serving in Afghanistan, and diagnosed with bipolar disorder and post-traumatic stress disorder. 
As the jury deliberated, Dear Jackson made time to mete out some punishment.

Decatur lawyer and social activist Gerald Griggs appeared for a contempt of court hearing. During the first week of the trial, he sat in the courtroom, took a photo of the proceedings and posted it on social media. A sign outside the courtroom door says no one can take photos or videos of the proceedings without a signed order from the judge.

Standing before Dear Jackson, Griggs said he did not see the posted notice when he took the first photo and stopped taking pictures after he did notice it.

“When this was brought to me, it was very disappointing,” Dear Jackson told Griggs.

She then fined him $200 and told him to pay it by close of business on Tuesday.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 10, 2019)

nyeredzi said:


> I want you to know that I literally pressed play for your embedded video, and while it played, went back to watch the other video, but put that other video on mute. I had such a good laugh  until i remembered that he killed people . also, watching him strangle the old man while the cop incompetently swatted at him was funny/tragic.




me too, it's no laughing matter but once she said Benny Hill it was all over for me.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 10, 2019)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> A few years ago, ex-military black male in an altered state was shot to death while naked and unarmed outside his home in front of neighbors.
> 
> I think the cop got off with the I was in fear for my life.
> 
> Neighbors said they no longer had trust in the police or 911 system. They expected an ambulance not a murder.




Actually the cop's trial in going on now.


----------



## Laela (Oct 10, 2019)

*Jury still hasn't reached a verdict in the murder trial of a Georgia officer who shot a naked, unarmed man *
*By **Darran Simon** and **Eliott C. McLaughlin**, CNN
Updated 12:00 AM ET, Thu October 10, 2019




*
A police officer fatally shot Anthony Hill on March 9, 2015, in DeKalb County, Georgia.

(CNN)The jury in the case of a Georgia police officer charged with murdering a naked, unarmed black man ended its third day of deliberations on Tuesday without reaching a verdict.

Jurors deliberated for eight hours before they were dismissed for the day. Jurors was sent home Monday after announcing they remained deadlocked on some of the charges against former DeKalb County officer Robert "Chip" Olsen. They received the case Friday.  Deliberations will resume on Thursday at 9 a.m.

It marks the second time in a week that an American jury was asked to determine the fate of a white police officer charged with killing an unarmed black man. Last week, a Texas jury sentenced former Dallas officer Amber Guyger to 10 years in prison for killing Botham Jean, a 26-year-old accountant, in his own apartment.





Amber Guyger sentenced to 10 years in prison 01:05

Olsen is accused of the March 2015 killing of Anthony Hill, a 26-year-old US Air Force veteran of the Afghanistan War. Hill was naked when Olsen shot him in the chest and neck. Trial testimony indicated that Hill struggled with mental illness.

The ex-officer stands charged with two counts of felony murder, aggravated assault, violation of oath of office and making a false statement.

On the day Hill was shot, someone in his neighborhood called police to report a man "acting deranged, knocking on doors, and crawling around on the ground naked," then-DeKalb County Police Chief Cedric Alexander said after the shooting.

A seven-year veteran of the department, Olsen was dispatched and "when (Hill) saw the officer he charged, running at the officer. The officer called him to stop while stepping backwards, drew his weapon and fired two shots," Alexander said.

Hill had a history of mental illness and struggled to get the support he needed from the Department of Veterans Affairs, his girlfriend, Bridget Anderson, previously said.

She said he had stopped taking his medication shortly before his death.

Olsen did not take the stand during his trial.

During closing arguments Thursday, the prosecution claimed Olsen did not follow protocol for using force. Assistant District Attorney Lance Cross grabbed a baton and extended it in front of the jury.

"This is a weapon. He could've used this. We wouldn't be here," he said.

Defense attorney Amanda Clark Palmer put her hands on Olsen's shoulder and said he's "a good cop who had to make a tough decision."

"Chip Olsen is not a murderer and is not guilty of any count in this indictment," she said.

Olsen had no history of violence, and he never faced accusations of using excessive force during his time with the department, the defense said.

Witnesses said Olsen asked Hill several times to stop as he ran toward him and that Hill slowed down just before Olsen pulled the trigger.

Hill had his arms up with nowhere to hide a weapon, witnesses said under prosecutors' questioning, but defense attorney Don Samuel argued his client didn't have a clear picture of Hill's actions or his background. He knew only that people had called 911 scared of a man acting up, Samuel said.

"How does a human being react when you have six or seven seconds, and someone is running at you?" Samuel said.

Since 2005, 106 law enforcement officers have been arrested for murder or manslaughter resulting from an on-duty shooting, according to research by Philip Stinson, a professor of criminal justice at Bowling Green State University. Of those, 35 officers have been convicted of a crime.

_CNN's Maria Cartaya contributed to this report._


----------



## Laela (Oct 10, 2019)

^^This is a better write-up... the other articles were a bit too local.  Jury still deliberating as of this morning
They're stuck on what charges to agree on.

Today, they asked the same question for a second time: "_If we are unable to reach an agreement on certain count does that invalidate the other charges we have agreed upon?_
The judge told them NO... and to resume deliberations. I just feel like this jury is stalling for whatever reason.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Oct 10, 2019)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> A few years ago, ex-military black male in an altered state was shot to death while naked and unarmed outside his home in front of neighbors.
> 
> I think the cop got off with the I was in fear for my life.
> 
> Neighbors said they no longer had trust in the police or 911 system. They expected an ambulance not a murder.


I remember this.


----------



## Laela (Oct 11, 2019)

No verdict yet...


----------



## Laela (Oct 14, 2019)

This is... ... first, the family couldn't get the county over civil-rights violation...now the cop found not guilty of felony murder, just aggravated assault. My heart goes out to his mother....
He will be sentenced Nov. 1

#BlackLivesDoMatter!


----------



## Laela (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Laela (Oct 14, 2019)

*Former police officer found not guilty of murder in shooting death of unarmed black veteran*
By Maria Cartaya, Amanda Watts and Eric Levenson, CNN



Updated 2:26 PM ET, Mon October 14, 2019







Former police officer Robert Olsen, right, was found not guilty of murder in the March 2015 shooting death of Anthony Hill.
(CNN)A former Georgia police officer was found not guilty of murder Monday more than four years after he killed a naked, unarmed black man who was mentally ill.

A jury in DeKalb County found Robert "Chip" Olsen guilty of aggravated assault, making a false statement, and two counts of violation of oath, but acquitted him on two felony murder charges.

Olsen faces up to 35 years in prison and is due to be sentenced November 1. Judge Latisha Dear Jackson said he can remain out on an $80,000 bond until then, though he will have an ankle monitor and be subject to a curfew.

Olsen was charged with killing Anthony Hill, a 26-year-old Afghanistan war veteran, in March 2015. Prior to the shooting, someone in his neighborhood called police to report a man "acting deranged, knocking on doors, and crawling around on the ground naked," then-DeKalb County Police Chief Cedric Alexander said after the shooting.


Olsen was dispatched and "when (Hill) saw the officer, he charged, running at the officer. The officer called him to stop while stepping backwards, drew his weapon and fired two shots," Alexander said.




Another jury is about to decide the fate of a police officer charged with killing an unarmed black man
Hill had a history of mental illness and struggled to get the support he needed from the Department of Veterans Affairs, his girlfriend, Bridget Anderson, previously said. She said he stopped taking his medication shortly before his death.
During closing arguments, the prosecution claimed Olsen did not follow protocol for using force. Assistant District Attorney Lance Cross said he could have used a baton on Hill.
Defense attorney Amanda Clark Palmer said Olsen was "a good cop who had to make a tough decision."
"Chip Olsen is not a murderer and is not guilty of any count in this indictment," she said.
Olsen had no history of violence, and he never faced accusations of using excessive force during his time with the department, the defense said. Witnesses said Olsen asked Hill several times to stop as he ran toward him and that Hill slowed down just before Olsen pulled the trigger.
As the jury read the verdict, Olsen's wife left the courtroom loudly crying. The Hill family remained, quietly crying and wiping tears. Family members and activists sitting with them shook their heads and were counseled by state lawyers and others.
CNN's Dakin Andone, Darran Simon and Eliott McLaughlin contributed to this report.


----------

